
VC investments in Web 2.0 start-ups increased 108% in 2006! - python_kiss
http://money.cnn.com/2007/03/21/technology/bc.web.financing.reut/index.htm?section=money_topstories
======
RyanGWU82
Well of course it did, "Web 2.0" didn't hardly exist in 2005. Tim O'Reilly's
summary of Web 2.0 was written on the last day of September, and pg's essay
was in November. The Web 2.0 concepts were out there earlier, of course, but
there wasn't really an idea of a "Web 2.0 startup" for most of 2005.

